# The PerChronicler, edition 1



## daleks_exterminate

*The PerChronicler*

Edition 1 - Wednesday March 18, 2020 - www.personalitycafe.com​
*Important disclaimer: *
The opinions and views expressed in The PerChronicler are those of a deranged ENTP editor and members of the community. They may not reflect the views of Personalitycafe itself, or the views of the moderators (who are absolutely not lizard people) or of VerticalScope, or the demanding opinions of the otters (who despite spending so much time in water don't have blubber and rely on fur to keep them warm...dumb otters). It's also not true that you can buy off the editor, probably.

*What is The PerChronicler and why was it created?*
The PerChronicler is a weekly "newspaper" for the forum..._well if you print it, which I'm not suggesting. _I was procrastinating doing something I needed to do when I thought, "hmm you know what should exist? Area 51 tours through SpaceX travel agency, playing risk with actual countries, and a newspaper for personality cafe that has member contributions (such as comics, artwork, recipes, opinion pieces, poems, crafts, chest hair submissions, etc) guest articles, A link to a "thread of the week", some basic world news for the INTPS who don't go outside _(I got you), _polls, member interviews, auditions for a PerC mascot, a "ban of the week" category (which is satire and if you do stupid things to be banned won't be appreciated by the seven people who are going to read this, so the joke would be on you), A member spotlight, any info from PerC that should be passed along, etc." Surprisingly, neither SpaceX, Elon Musk himself, The US Airforce, or any world leaders have responded to my messages...yet, but the PerC mods said that's a pretty good idea so here we are. 

*How can I submit something? *
Do you want to list your top favorite cheeses and you want everyone to know that you think American cheese in single packages is the best tasting, most beautiful option? Or have you read a book you want to recommend, be interviewed, talk about an area or interest or expertise? Are you extremely passionate about the Dancing Plague of 1518? Do you want to publicly ask me for terrible advise? Perfect! Send me a PM with the subject title "Newspaper" and we'll get you on a future edition (all forum rules do still apply). This is as interactive as you want it to be! The sky (and my attention span) are the limit!

*Creative Corner:*
Our resident house poet @Surreal Snake submitted a poem for our optical nerve and brain enjoyment:

*Strings held dark matter together 
We could not see them as their light beyond our sight 
We thought we had vision
We only had division*

To see more of his poetry visit: https://www.personalitycafe.com/art-museum/45501-poetry-prose-surreal-snake.html

These amazing, comfortable, hand crocheted socks large enough to fit my hobbit feet were made by the lovely @Polexia. As someone who likes being warm and comfortable and has no idea how to crochet I was blown away._ (If anyone else wants to send me handmade, amazing socks, please make sure they're also large enough to fit my hobbit feet.) _








*The three little piggies in personality cafe land*
_By Glenda Gnome Starr_

Once upon a time, there were three little piggies. They were very little piggies, and everyone thought that they looked cute because they were the size of cats. They liked to wander around Personality Café because they could get yummy food and even coffee, which, supposedly, pigs don’t like. But little piggies that talk do love to drink coffee.

The three little piggies had just stopped in the game forum and were happily playing “ban the above member” when they decided that it was time for a new adventure. They also decided that they wanted to live in Personality Café. They were so excited every time they visited because they were always given cookies and cupcakes. So they wandered over to the advice corner because they wanted to know where in Personality Café they should live. It didn’t take long before the advice came in. All sorts of forums were suggested. First, they were told that they might want to know their personality types so they should live in “What’s my personality type?” But, when they arrived, they discovered that they needed to answer a questionnaire. They tried answering the questionnaire but their answers were so brief that they got the personality type “BOAR.” They didn’t know much about spelling and were sad that they were called BOARING. They were told that they weren’t boring but they had already left.

They wandered and wandered and got very tired and sat down in the Mafia forum. They didn’t want to travel anymore so the first little piggie decided to build a house from straw. Before long the house was built, and the three little piggies sat down and enjoyed a cup of tea. Little did they know that there was a Big Bad Wolf who was very Scummy in that forum.

All of a sudden, the Scummy Wolf discovered the little straw house, and he smelled the little piggies.

“Dinner,” said the Wolf, who licked his chops and cackled gleefully. He huffed and he puffed and he blew the house down. As he tried to catch the little piggies, the Scummy Wolf was distracted by a signup for a Mafia game. He jumped into it, having totally forgotten about dinner.

The next day, the three little piggies were in the game forum, playing “word association.”

“We still don’t have a house,” said the second pig. “And we just escaped from the grasp of that Big Bad Scummy Wolf. I want to build elsewhere but it’s too expensive. We will have to go back into the mafia forum.”

The other pigs agreed, and the second pig built a house of sticks, with the same result. The pigs fled, squealing, and they managed to get something to eat in “Health and Fitness,” along with an exercise session. Then, they headed over to “The Art Gallery” and took a look at all of the paintings and photographs on display.

But the next day, the little piggies headed back to the Mafia Forum to build a home. This time, the third piggie decided that he would deter that Big Bad Scummy Wolf from blowing down the house by building the house of nice sturdy bricks. It took a while for the house to be built but, when it was, it was a wonder indeed. Many threads were started all over PerC about this. The Big Bad Wolf had yet to enjoy even one pork chop, and he was excited. He just wished that the piggies were a bit bigger so they would be more than just a tasty morsel. And the Big Bad Wolf was bored because the game that he had jumped into just ended and he had… (gasp!) lost it.

The Big Bad Wolf wasn’t even subtle. He stomped to the house and he huffed and he puffed… and he huffed and puffed… until he started gasping and coughing. He was getting really annoyed because the house failed to blow down. He was so annoyed that he rang the doorbell.

“Who is there?” called out a piggie, sounding a little bit suspicious.

“It is the Big Bad Wolf,” said the creature because it was pretty obvious who he was.

“You tried to turn us into dinner. Why should we open the door?”

“I’ll be good. I promise. I’m just hungry. W-w-w-ill you share your meal with me?”

“No pork,” all pigs said. “We are vegetarians.”

“All right,” said the wolf. The piggies let the wolf in and they had a sumptuous feast of various squashes, a vegetable soup, vegetable stew, and a great big fruit platter. The wolf decided that he liked vegetables, even that red stuff that someone else said was a superfood called “beets.” The piggies and the wolf became friends and they went to the game forum to guess one another’s real name. But they never figured it out.

A new mafia game started, and the wolf invited the piggies to watch from the graveyard.

And the wolf and the piggies lived happily ever after in the mafia subforum.

*MAFIA NEWS: *
Have you been on PerC and thought "I like this site, but I'd like it a lot better if I could make friends and then playfully murder them?" I reached out to Mafia game veteran and moderator @braided pain to get the inside scoop:

Mafia is a game for people who like to argue on the internet. It’s a game of sorting truth from lies, knowledge from ignorance, and information from disinformation. It’s a study in the psychology of interpersonal dynamics. It’s a game of memes and spam.

Mafia, in its most basic form, pits a small group of players who know each other and can chat privately(the mafia) against a much larger group who do not know each other (the town.) The town’s goal is to find and eliminate the mafia. The mafia’s goal is to eliminate townspeople until they outnumber or achieve parity with town. 

Play becomes more complex with the addition of special roles that can investigate, kill, protect, block, etc, and/or with the addition of players who are neither town nor mafia (known as third party, or 3p.) The presence of these roles may require town and/or mafia to find and eliminate these players, as well.

A typical game has two alternating phases: Day and Night. During the day phase, all active players can talk in the game thread, and vote for whom they would like to see eliminated. When the phase ends, the person with the most votes is removed from the game (lynched), and their alignment is revealed (flipped). During the night phase, the game thread is silent, the mafia conspire in private who to night kill (NK), and special roles make their requests to the mod. At the end of the phase, the kill choice is revealed as dead and out of the game, and the next day begins.

On PerC, games generally have a 48 hour Day and a 24 hour Night with an option to shorten phases as the game goes on and fewer people are alive to post. Town, typically represented by *green*, makes up about 75% of the players, while mafia, typically represented by *red*, makes up about 25%. Roles and alignments are assigned by randomizing. Setups are reviewed for fairness.

You may not talk about ongoing games outside the official game thread and official private chats. Private chats will be made public after the game, and all PerC and Mafia Subforum rules still apply. Dead players are typically given a link to a private Graveyard chat where they can commiserate with other dead players, and continue watching and commenting on the game and rooting for their team.

Once the game is over and the winning faction announced, players may all post again, talk about why they chose to do what they did, and relive favorite moments.

The first mafia game on PerC was played in 2011, and the Mafia subforum was created in 2013. The past games and game review sub-sub-forums were added in 2019. Many things have changed during that time as the forum has grown and evolved but one thing remains the same: 

Mafia is a game of making friends and killing them.

Does this sound fun? You can add your name to the sign up roster: https://www.personalitycafe.com/mafia/1255898-mafia-players-roster-v2.html

*Thread of the week:*
https://www.personalitycafe.com/inf...fps-relationship-questions-come-chat-207.html 
Apparently the infps do actually like visitors. @Blue Flower recommends any topic, the odder the better, and says that all cheese is great and she can't choose a favorite because she cannot abide sad cheese. @L P recommends Cheddar, Munster, and Mozzarella, but does not recommend Brie. They really do seem open to any convos over there!

*Advice column:*
 @SgtPepper is seeking advice for what his next drawn avatar should be. Personally, I suggest a Venn diagram of cats and liquid overlap. You can give your suggestions here: https://www.personalitycafe.com/spam-world/1323109-what-should-my-next-drawn-avatar.html

(this also doubles as this weeks art slot). 


*Updates on Vinniebob's colon: *
In this segment, there will be updates on @VinnieBob's colon. It appears after the colonoscopy preparation, he's gone poo around 21 times in a day: https://www.personalitycafe.com/spam-world/1326437-my-annual-cleansing-bowels-has-begun.html (you can follow live, here). This may seem like a bizarre thing to include, but I did just finish the book Gut by scientist Gilulia Enders. It is amazing. It turns out the colon is just a fascinating place anyway, responsible for so many things, and is often not given the credit it deserves. Actually, here, I'll just link her Ted Talk: 



transcript in spoiler: 
* *





00:13 
A few years ago, 


00:14 
I always had this thing happening to me, 


00:17 
especially at family gatherings 


00:19 
like teas with aunts and uncles or something like this. 


00:22 
When people come up to you, 


00:23 
and they ask you, "So, what are you doing?" 


00:27 
And I would have this magical one-word reply, 


00:30 
which would make everybody happy: 


00:33 
"Medicine. 


00:34 
 I'm going to be a doctor." 


00:35 
Very easy, that's it, everybody's happy and pleased. 


00:39 
And it could be so easy, 


00:41 

but this effect really only lasts for 30 seconds with me, 


00:45 
because that's then the time when one of them would ask, 


00:49 
"So, in what area of medicine? 


00:51 
What specialty do you want to go into?" 


00:54 
And then I would have to strip down in all honesty and just say, 


00:58 
"OK, so I'm fascinated with the colon. 


01:02 
It all started with the anus, 


01:03 
and now it's basically the whole intestinal tract." 



01:06 
(Laughter) 


01:08 
And this would be the moment when the enthusiasm trickled, 


01:12 
and it would maybe also get, like, awkwardly silent in the room, 


01:16 
and I would think this was terribly sad, 


01:18 
because I do believe our bowels are quite charming. 


01:22 
(Laughter) 


01:23 
And while we're in a time where many people are thinking about 


01:27 
what new superfood smoothie to make 


01:29 
or if gluten is maybe bad for them, 


01:32  
actually, hardly anyone seems to care about the organ where this happens, 


01:37 
the concrete anatomy and the mechanisms behind it. 


01:40 
And sometimes it seems to me 


01:41 
like we're all trying to figure out this magic trick, 


01:45 
but nobody's checking out the magician, 


01:47 
just because he has, like, 


01:48 
an embarrassing hairstyle or something. 


01:52 
And actually, 


01:54 
there are reasons science disliked the gut for a long time; 


01:58 
I have to say this. 


01:59 
So, it's complex. 


02:00 
There's a lot of surface area -- 


02:02 
about 40 times the area of our skin. 


02:04 
Then, in such a tight pipe, 


02:06 

there are so many immune cells that are being trained there. 


02:09 
We have 100 trillion bacteria doing all sorts of things -- 


02:12 
producing little molecules. 


02:13 
Then there's about 20 different hormones, 


02:16 
so we are on a very different level than our genitals, for example. 


02:19 
And the nervous system of our gut is so complex 


02:23 
 that when we cut out a piece, 


02:24 
it's independent enough that when we poke it, 


02:27 

it mumbles back at us, friendly. 


02:29 
(Laughter) 


02:32 
But at least those reasons are also the reasons why it's so fascinating 


02:37 
and important. 


02:39 
It took me three steps to love the gut. 


02:42 
So today, I invite you to follow me on those three steps. 


02:47 
The very first was just looking at it 


02:49 
and asking questions like, "How does it work?" 


02:53 
and "Why does it have to look so weird for that sometimes?" 


02:57 
And it actually wasn't me asking the first kind of these questions, 


03:01 
but my roommate. 


03:02 
After one heavy night of partying, 


03:05 
he came into our shared-room kitchen, 


03:08 
and he said, "Giulia, you study medicine. How does pooping work?" 


03:13 
(Laughter) 


03:15 
And I did study medicine but I had no idea, 


03:18 
so I had to go up to my room and look it up in different books. 


03:21 
And I found something interesting, I thought, at that time. 


 03:24 
So it turns out, we don't only have this outer sphincter, 


03:28 
we also have an inner sphincter muscle. 


03:30 
The outer sphincter we all know, we can control it, 


03:32 

we know what's going on there; 


03:34 
the inner one, we really don't. 


03:35 
So what happens is, 


03:37 
when there are leftovers from digestion, 


03:39 
they're being delivered to the inner one first. 


03:42 
This inner one will open in a reflex 


03:44 
and let through a little bit for testing. 


03:46 
(Laughter) 


03:48 
So, there are sensory cells 


03:50 
that will analyze what has been delivered: Is it gaseous or is it solid? 


03:56 
And they will then send this information up to our brain, 


03:59 
and this is the moment when our brain knows, 


04:01 
"Oh, I have to go to the toilet." 


04:03 
(Laughter) 


04:06 
The brain will then do what it's designed to do 


04:08 
with its amazing consciousness. 


04:10 
It will mediate with our surroundings, 


04:13 
 and it will say something like, 


04:14 
"So, I checked. 


04:16 
We are at this TEDx conference -- " 


04:18 
(Laughter) 


04:23 
(Applause) 


04:25 
Gaseous? 


04:26 
Maybe, if you're sitting on the sides, 


04:28 
and you know you can pull it off silently. 


04:32 
(Laughter) 



04:34 
But solid -- 


04:35 
maybe later. 


04:36 
(Laughter) 


04:37 
Since our outer sphincter and the brain is connected with nervous cells, 


04:43 
they coordinate, cooperate, 


04:45 
and they put it back in a waiting line -- 


04:47 
(Laughter) 


04:50 
for other times, 


04:51 
like, for example, when we're at home sitting on the couch, 


04:54 
we have nothing better to do, 


04:55 
we are free to go. 


04:57 
(Laughter) 


05:01 
Us humans are actually one of the very few animals that do this 


 05:06 
in such an advanced and clean way. 


05:08 
To be honest, I had some newfound respect 


05:11 
for that nice, inner sphincter dude -- 


05:14 
not connected to nerves 


05:15 
that care too much about the outer world or the time -- 


05:19 
just caring about me for once. 


05:21 
I thought that was nice. 


05:23 
And I used to not be a great fan of public restrooms, 


05:27 
but now I can go anywhere, 


05:29 
because I consider it more 



05:30 
when that inner muscle puts a suggestion on my daily agenda. 


05:34 
(Laughter) 


05:36 
And also I learned something else, which was: 


05:38 
looking closely at something I might have shied away from -- 


05:43 
maybe the weirdest part of myself -- 


05:46 
left me feeling more fearless, 


05:48 
and also appreciating myself more. 


05:51 
And I think this happens a lot of times 


05:53 
when you look at the gut, actually. 


05:55 
Like those funny rumbling noises that happen 


05:58 
when you're in a group of friends 


05:59 
or at the office conference table, 


06:01 
going, like, "Merrr, merrr..." 


06:04 
This is not because we're hungry. 


06:06 
This is because our small intestine is actually a huge neat freak, 



06:10 
and it takes the time in between digestion to clean everything up, 


06:15 
resulting in those eight meters of gut -- really, seven of them -- 


06:18 
being very clean and hardly smelling like anything. 


06:22 
It will, to achieve this, create a strong muscular wave 


06:26 
that moves everything forward that's been leftover after digestion. 


06:30 
This can sometimes create a sound, 


06:32 
but doesn't necessarily have to always. 


06:35 
So what we're embarrassed of is really a sign 


06:38 
of something keeping our insides fine and tidy. 


06:41 
Or this weird, crooked shape of our stomach -- 


06:44 
a bit Quasimodo-ish. 


06:46 
This actually makes us be able to put pressure on our belly 


06:50 
without vomiting, 


06:51 
like when we're laughing 


06:52 
and when we're doing sports, 


06:54 
 because the pressure will go up and not so much sideways. 



06:57 
This also creates this air bubble 


06:59 
that's usually always very visible in X-rays, for example, 


07:03 
and can sometimes, with some people, 


07:05 
when it gets too big, 


07:07 
create discomfort or even some sensations of pain. 


07:10 
But for most of the people, is just results 


07:12 
that it's far easier to burp when you're laying on your left side 


07:15 
instead of your right. 


07:18 
And soon I moved a bit further 


07:20 
and started to look at the whole picture of our body and health. 


07:23 
This was actually after I had heard 


07:26 

that someone I knew a little bit had killed himself. 


07:29 
It happened that I had been sitting next to that person the day before, 


07:34 
and I smelled that he had very bad breath. 


07:37 
And when I learned of the suicide the next day, 


07:40 
I thought: Could the gut have something to do with it? 


07:43 
And I frantically started searching if there were scientific papers 


07:46 
on the connection of gut and brain. 


07:48 
And to my surprise, I found many. 


07:51 
It turns out it's maybe not as simple as we sometimes think. 


07:55 
We tend to think our brain makes these commands 


07:57 
and then sends them down to the other organs, 


07:59 
and they all have to listen. 


08:01 
But really, it's more that 10 percent of the nerves that connect brain and gut 


08:06 
deliver information from the brain to the gut. 


08:09 
We know this, for example, in stressful situations, 


08:13 
when there are transmitters from the brain that are being sensed by our gut, 


08:17 
so the gut will try to lower all the work, 



08:20 
and not be working and taking away blood and energy 


08:25 
to save energy for problem-solving. 


08:27 
This can go as far as nervous vomiting or nervous diarrhea 


08:31 
to get rid of food that it then doesn't want to digest. 


08:34 
Maybe more interestingly, 


08:36 
90 percent of the nervous fibers that connect gut and brain 


08:39 
deliver information from our gut to our brain. 


08:43 

And when you think about it a little bit, 


08:45 
it does make sense, because our brain is very isolated. 


08:48 
It's in this bony skull surrounded by a thick skin, 


 08:53 
and it needs information to put together a feeling 


08:56 
of "How am I, as a whole body, doing?" 


08:59 
And the gut, actually, is possibly the most important advisor for the brain 


09:04 
because it's our largest sensory organ, 


09:07 
collecting information not only on the quality of our nutrients, 


09:10 
but really also on how are so many of our immune cells doing, 


09:14 
or things like the hormones in our blood that it can sense. 


09:17 
And it can package this information, and send it up to the brain. 


09:21 
It can, there, not reach areas like visual cortex or word formations -- 


09:25 
otherwise, when we digest, 


09:27 
we would see funny colors or we would make funny noises -- no. 


09:32 
But it can reach areas for things like morality, 


09:35 
fear or emotional processing 


09:36 
or areas for self-awareness. 


09:39 
So it does make sense 


09:40 
that when our body and our brain are putting together this feeling 


09:44 

of, "How am I, as a whole body, doing?" 


09:46 
that the gut has something to contribute to this process. 


09:52 
And it also makes sense 


09:53 
 that people who have conditions like irritable bowel syndrome 


09:56 
or inflammatory bowel disease 


09:58 
have a higher risk of having anxiety or depression. 


10:01 
I think this is good information to share, 


10:04 
because many people will think, 


10:05 
"I have this gut thing, and maybe I also have this mental health thing." 


10:09 
And maybe -- because science is not clear on that right now -- 


10:12 
it's really just that the brain is feeling sympathy with their gut. 


10:17 
This has yet to grow in evidence until it can come to practice. 


10:21 
But just knowing about these kinds of research 


10:24 
that's out there at the moment 


10:26 
helps me in my daily life. 


10:28 
And it makes me think differently of my moods 


10:30 
and not externalize so much all the time. 


10:33 
I feel oftentimes during the day we are a brain and a screen, 


10:37 
and we will tend to look for answers right there 


10:40 
and maybe the work is stupid or our neighbor -- 


10:43 
but really, moods can also come from within. 


10:45 
And just knowing this helped me, 


10:47 
for example, when I sometimes wake up too early, 


10:50 
and I start to worry and wander around with my thoughts. 


10:53 
Then I think, "Stop. What did I eat yesterday? 


10:56 

Did I stress myself out too much? 


10:58 
Did I eat too late or something?" 


11:00 
And then maybe get up and make myself a tea, 


11:02 
something light to digest. 


11:04 
And as simple as that sounds, 


11:06 
I think it's been surprisingly good for me. 


11:10 
Step three took me further away from our body, 


11:15 
and to really understanding bacteria differently. 


11:18 
The research we have today is creating a new definition 


11:22 
of what real cleanliness is. 


11:25 
And it's not the hygiene hypothesis -- 


11:28 
I think many maybe know this. 


11:30 
So it states that when you have too little microbes in your environment 


11:33 
because you clean all the time, 


11:35 
that's not really a good thing, 



11:37 
because people get more allergies or autoimmune diseases then. 


11:40 
So I knew this hypothesis, 


11:43 
and I thought I wouldn't learn so much 


11:44 
from looking at cleanliness in the gut. 


11:47 
But I was wrong. 


11:49 
It turns out, 


11:51 
real cleanliness is not about killing off bacteria right away. 


11:55 
Real cleanliness is a bit different. 


11:57 
When we look at the facts, 


11:59 
95 percent of all bacteria on this planet don't harm us -- they can't, 


12:04 
they don't have the genes to do so. 


12:06 
Many, actually, help us a lot, 


12:08 
and scientists at the moment are looking into things like: 


12:12 
Do some bacteria help us clean the gut? 



12:14 
Do they help us digest? 


12:16 
Do they make us put on weight or have a lean figure 


12:18 
although we're eating lots? 


12:20 
Are others making us feel more courageous or even more resilient to stress? 


12:25 
So you see, there are more questions when it comes to cleanliness. 


12:30 
And, actually, the thing is, it's about a healthy balance, I think. 


12:33 
You can't avoid the bad all the time. 


12:35 
This is simply not possible; 


12:37 
there's always something bad around. 


12:40 
So what really the whole deal is when you look at a clean gut, 


12:44 
it's about having good bacteria, enough of them, 


12:48 
and then some bad. 


12:50 
Our immune system needs the bad, too, 


12:52 
so it knows what it's looking out for. 


12:54 
So I started having this different perspective on cleanliness 


12:58 
and a few weeks later, 


12:59 
I held a talk at my university, 


13:01 
and I made a mistake by 1,000. 


13:04 
And I went home and I realized in that moment, 


13:06 
I was like, "Ah! I made a mistake by 1,000. 


13:09 
Oh God, that's so much, and that's so embarrassing." 


13:12 
And I started to think about this, I was like, "Ugh!" 


13:15 
And after a while I said, 


13:16 
"OK, I made this one mistake, 


13:18 
but then I also told so many good and right and helpful things, 


13:22 
so I think it's OK, you know? 


13:24 
It's a clean thing." 


13:25 
And then I was like, "Oh, wait. 


13:27 
Maybe I took my perspective on cleanliness further." 


13:31 
And it's my theory at the moment that maybe we all do. 


13:33 
Take it a bit further than just cleaning our living room, 


13:36 

where maybe we make it to sort like a life hygiene. 


13:39 
Knowing that this is about fostering the good 


13:43 
just as much as trying to shelter yourself from the bad 


13:47 
had a very calming effect on me. 



13:49 
So in that sense, 


13:51 
I hope today I told you mostly good and helpful things, 


13:54 
and thank you for your time, 


13:56 
for listening to me. 


13:57 
(Applause)



I highly recommend her book Gut. 

(This also doubles as this week's book review)

*Recipe Corner:*
Learning about the colon and how it works made me very interested in fermented foods. This lead to me finding a Kimchi recipe that I really like: 




 @Pifanjr and I have been eating lots of Kimchi recently. 10/10. Obviously don't attempt this if fermented foods are bad for you personally.

If you want more food ideas or accountability, this thread may be helpful also: https://www.personalitycafe.com/hea...st-bitches-thread-what-did-you-eat-today.html

*Video game of the week:*
Skyrim legendary edition. It's recommended by @SgtPepper and I personally hid out in the basement playing Skyrim and pretending not to be home when people came over. I was so obsessed that it's how I was proposed to in real life. So play Skyrim if you want to find someone to marry. For in game marriage suggestions, as for some weird reason the mud crab merchant isn't an option, I highly recommend Belrand. I always marry Belrand, even when I decide before hand that I'm not going to. 

If you want to vote on the best game (of the decade) not just the week you can do that here: https://www.personalitycafe.com/video-games/1325535-game-decade.html 

*Pet of the week:*
 @Nesta's adorable cat from the cat lounge thread: 








 https://www.personalitycafe.com/pet...ounge-post-photos-cats-only.html#post43428201

*Interview with Pifanjr *

*1.) What brought you to Perc?*
A friend of mine recommended it to me. I had a ton of free time and was at a point in my life where I wanted to connect with more people, so I ended up sticking around.

*2.) Do you have a favourite subforum?*
The INTP subforum. I'm not nearly as active as I used to be, but I still like checking in whenever I have some time to spare.

*3.) What keeps you around?*
I'm honestly not entirely sure. It's an easy way to have some social interaction with people I somewhat know? I suppose it's really just that there are enough interesting posts on here that I keep coming back to check if there's anything new. It's kinda like browsing reddit in that regard.

*4.) Why did you choose your user name?*
Because my brother chose Pifan as his username back when Runescape had just come out and I decided to go with Pifanjr, because I'm bad at coming up with names and I really looked up to my brother. Since it's a unique username, it was easier to keep using it for everything else too.

*5.) Is it embarrassing admitting to being a fan of Pi when Tau is superior?*
No, Pi is a fascinating number regardless of whether using Tau would make certain equations easier to write and explain.

*6.) what's your favorite mbti and why?*
INTP, because communicating with another INTP is (usually) very easy and comfortable. While easy and comfortable communication is possible with other types, it happens less often.

*7.) Is there a specific mbti type you find difficult to understand?*
I think that types that have less overlap with the functions used by INTPs are harder to relate to, and therefore harder to understand.

*8.) Has typology helped that?*
Definitely. It has given me a new way of understanding what is happening inside of people's minds that has been very helpful.

*9.) Do you have an unconventional or an unpopular opinion?*
I do not think peanut butter is dry. Apparently there are people who cannot eat a slice of bread with just peanut butter, while that is what I have for breakfast and lunch every work day. I even put peanut butter on dry biscuits and I don't see why you wouldn't.

*10.) What do you like doing for fun?*
Play games, of the board, card, tabletop or video variety. 
I'm currently playing in an online D&D 5e campaign and I'm GMing in one myself, with a second one in the process of being set up. 
I'm also working my way through Final Fantasy 8 on my phone and Kingdom Come: Deliverance on my laptop.
We also try to set up a board game day about once every 1-2 weeks. I prefer long board games, like Twilight Imperium or the Game of Thrones board game, but those can be hard to organise, especially while taking care of our daughter. 

*11.) Do you have a favorite food?*
Not really one particular food. I am a big fan of most Italian food, especially lasagna and spaghetti, as long as it doesn't involve seafood.

*12.) Would you rather fight one horse sized duck or one hundred duck sized horses?*
One hundred duck sized horses. Horses are already one of the most fragile creatures in existence. They'd probably break their own legs trying to kick me, if they would even attack me in the first place.
Ducks can be very vicious and one the size of a horse could probably knock me out in a single blow.

*13.) Is there something in the science or tech realm that you're currently excited about?*
I'm always excited about new developments in evolutionary algorithms. Simulated evolution is always fascinating as it can result in the most bizarre solutions.

*14.) Which Hogwarts house would you belong in?*
Ravenclaw. I'm not brave, ambitious or hippy enough to be in any of the other houses.

*15.) what is your favourite book, movie, television show and video game?*
Book series: The Riftwar Cycle
Movie series: The Lord of the Rings
Television show: Stargate SG-1
Video Game: this is the hardest choice, but I think I would currently go with the Mass Effect trilogy.

*16.) Do you have a life motto?*
Not really. I suppose "Be a nice person" is how I try to live my life.

*17.) What do you think is the weirdest animal?*
There's so many, it's hard to choose. I think I'd go for one of the parasitic zombifying ones though, like the Leucochloridium worm. The fact that they have adapted to live their entire life cycles within two animals and can take over one of them is fascinating.

*18.) What would your perfect day be like?*
An entire day of playing (video) games with my wife and friends. With a large selection of foods to snack on throughout the day.

*19.) What super power would you want?*
The minimum amount of power needed to quit working and live a comfortable life where all my needs are met.
I don't want too much power, as it comes both with responsibility and the potential for abuse and I don't want to have to deal with either.

*20.) What do you want everyone to know about you?*
I'll happily answer any questions you have.

bonus, ask yourself three questions and then answer them. 
*21.) If you could go back in time, what year would you travel to?*
Assuming proper safeguards, both for my safety and the timeline, I would love to see some dinosaurs in real life to see how close paleontologists got.

*22.) What's your favorite fast food chain?*
White Castle. They're an ocean away, but those sliders are so delicious and I love using a whole bunch of different sauces.

*23.) What fictional character do you most relate to?*
Honestly, I don't remember any fictional character I really relate to a lot. Eli Wallace from Stargate Universe is one of the closest ones, but is still very different.

*Current events: 
*Or event rather.... Pandemic party? We can work on the name later. 

US CDC tells people over 60 or who have chronic illnesses like diabetes to stock up on goods and buckle down for a lengthy stay at home: 
https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/201...gh-risk-complications.html?mod=article_inline

Meanwhile, some Australian's do not want to be caught without toilet paper with the novel corona virus looming about. Toilet paper soup does not sound very good, but I must admit I've never tried it:
https://7news.com.au/lifestyle/heal...virus-panic-buying-reaches-new-level-c-729542
https://www.news.com.au/lifestyle/h...r/news-story/ab4f8d40b0fbf1b255fcd2cccee3ae1a

Is buying large amounts of toilet paper (and based on the pictures, it looks like no food to go with that?) the best way to prepare? 
Probably not. 

So what can you do? 





*We're all about to learn which meetings really could have been an email.

*If you do want to panic a bit (for those who think it's no big deal) then you may enjoy this:




It's an interview with Michael Osterholm (internationally recognized infectious disease epidemiology expert)
but it also has good advice and isn't only terrifying. Turns out, using hot air probably won't help you. 

*well....let's be happy this isn't a real cafe. *


----------



## VinnieBob

My colonoscopy 
They found a nest of gerbils, my car keys, a rhinoceros and a black clown dwarf living in me bum


----------



## SgtPepper

daleks_exterminate said:


> *The PerChronicler*
> 
> Edition 1 - Wednesday March 18, 2020 - www.personalitycafe.com​
> *Interview with Pifanjr *
> 
> *1.) What brought you to Perc?*
> A friend of mine recommended it to me. I had a ton of free time and was at a point in my life where I wanted to connect with more people, so I ended up sticking around.
> 
> *2.) Do you have a favourite subforum?*
> The INTP subforum. I'm not nearly as active as I used to be, but I still like checking in whenever I have some time to spare.
> 
> *3.) What keeps you around?*
> I'm honestly not entirely sure. It's an easy way to have some social interaction with people I somewhat know? I suppose it's really just that there are enough interesting posts on here that I keep coming back to check if there's anything new. It's kinda like browsing reddit in that regard.
> 
> *4.) Why did you choose your user name?*
> Because my brother chose Pifan as his username back when Runescape had just come out and I decided to go with Pifanjr, because I'm bad at coming up with names and I really looked up to my brother. Since it's a unique username, it was easier to keep using it for everything else too.
> 
> *5.) Is it embarrassing admitting to being a fan of Pi when Tau is superior?*
> No, Pi is a fascinating number regardless of whether using Tau would make certain equations easier to write and explain.
> 
> *6.) what's your favorite mbti and why?*
> INTP, because communicating with another INTP is (usually) very easy and comfortable. While easy and comfortable communication is possible with other types, it happens less often.
> 
> *7.) Is there a specific mbti type you find difficult to understand?*
> I think that types that have less overlap with the functions used by INTPs are harder to relate to, and therefore harder to understand.
> 
> *8.) Has typology helped that?*
> Definitely. It has given me a new way of understanding what is happening inside of people's minds that has been very helpful.
> 
> *9.) Do you have an unconventional or an unpopular opinion?*
> I do not think peanut butter is dry. Apparently there are people who cannot eat a slice of bread with just peanut butter, while that is what I have for breakfast and lunch every work day. I even put peanut butter on dry biscuits and I don't see why you wouldn't.
> 
> *10.) What do you like doing for fun?*
> Play games, of the board, card, tabletop or video variety.
> I'm currently playing in an online D&D 5e campaign and I'm GMing in one myself, with a second one in the process of being set up.
> I'm also working my way through Final Fantasy 8 on my phone and Kingdom Come: Deliverance on my laptop.
> We also try to set up a board game day about once every 1-2 weeks. I prefer long board games, like Twilight Imperium or the Game of Thrones board game, but those can be hard to organise, especially while taking care of our daughter.
> 
> *11.) Do you have a favorite food?*
> Not really one particular food. I am a big fan of most Italian food, especially lasagna and spaghetti, as long as it doesn't involve seafood.
> 
> *12.) Would you rather fight one horse sized duck or one hundred duck sized horses?*
> One hundred duck sized horses. Horses are already one of the most fragile creatures in existence. They'd probably break their own legs trying to kick me, if they would even attack me in the first place.
> Ducks can be very vicious and one the size of a horse could probably knock me out in a single blow.
> 
> *13.) Is there something in the science or tech realm that you're currently excited about?*
> I'm always excited about new developments in evolutionary algorithms. Simulated evolution is always fascinating as it can result in the most bizarre solutions.
> 
> *14.) Which Hogwarts house would you belong in?*
> Ravenclaw. I'm not brave, ambitious or hippy enough to be in any of the other houses.
> 
> *15.) what is your favourite book, movie, television show and video game?*
> Book series: The Riftwar Cycle
> Movie series: The Lord of the Rings
> Television show: Stargate SG-1
> Video Game: this is the hardest choice, but I think I would currently go with the Mass Effect trilogy.
> 
> *16.) Do you have a life motto?*
> Not really. I suppose "Be a nice person" is how I try to live my life.
> 
> *17.) What do you think is the weirdest animal?*
> There's so many, it's hard to choose. I think I'd go for one of the parasitic zombifying ones though, like the Leucochloridium worm. The fact that they have adapted to live their entire life cycles within two animals and can take over one of them is fascinating.
> 
> *18.) What would your perfect day be like?*
> An entire day of playing (video) games with my wife and friends. With a large selection of foods to snack on throughout the day.
> 
> *19.) What super power would you want?*
> The minimum amount of power needed to quit working and live a comfortable life where all my needs are met.
> I don't want too much power, as it comes both with responsibility and the potential for abuse and I don't want to have to deal with either.
> 
> *20.) What do you want everyone to know about you?*
> I'll happily answer any questions you have.
> 
> bonus, ask yourself three questions and then answer them.
> *21.) If you could go back in time, what year would you travel to?*
> Assuming proper safeguards, both for my safety and the timeline, I would love to see some dinosaurs in real life to see how close paleontologists got.
> 
> *22.) What's your favorite fast food chain?*
> White Castle. They're an ocean away, but those sliders are so delicious and I love using a whole bunch of different sauces.
> 
> *23.) What fictional character do you most relate to?*
> Honestly, I don't remember any fictional character I really relate to a lot. Eli Wallace from Stargate Universe is one of the closest ones, but is still very different.


If Pif were a girl I'd date her.


----------



## Fennel

I love this. Keep it coming.
:exterminate:


----------



## tanstaafl28

VinnieBob said:


> My colonoscopy
> They found a nest of gerbils, my car keys, a rhinoceros and a black clown dwarf living in me bum


I want my car keys back, bub.


----------



## VinnieBob

Ya know when you said bend over I’ll drive I had no idea you meant it literally:jazz:


----------



## Polexia

This is great. Also, Im happy the socks fit ^_^


----------



## daleks_exterminate

SgtPepper said:


> If Pif were a girl I'd date her.


Same. I'd date pif regardless of pifs gender


----------



## DAVIE

Pifanjr sounds like a real genuine nice person. I can certainly agree with the working at the absolute minimum too!


----------

